# Some questions about HO dual-gauge



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

I've been thinking about getting into narrow gauge in a DRGW layout I'm planning, but I'm starting to have reservations about the availability of track. I'm wanting to use code 83 track as there are a wide variety of special turnouts available for HO, but it seems everywhere I look for n3 or dual-gauge track, only code 70 is available? Last night I was just trying to find dual-gauge flex track to get an idea of the cost, but if I have to switch rail heights between every piece of flex track and turnout, it seems like that would cause a lot of problems with derailments...

DRGW appears to have mostly used 3-foot track, so HOn3 should be correct (and that eliminates any N-gauge options). My plan has two main lines -- one would be dual gauge and the other would be strictly standard, but there are several crossover points between the two lines including some double-crossovers and double slips. So assuming I can find the code 83 dual-gauge flex track for the main part of the line, I still have the problem of these special turnouts. The n3 only runs through part of each of the special turnouts (straight across one side of the crossover, straight across the crossing of one of the slips, but I need three legs of the other slip). Is it possible to add a third rail to an existing turnout, or do I need to completely build each of the turnouts by hand to make this happen? And the same question applies to the slip that needs a switch added for three-leg operation.


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

Still digging for information, but I ran across something suggesting that a dual-gauge double slip switch would be impossible. So I printed out a template and drew on the third rail, and now I see why... there's just not enough room for the legs of the turnouts with another rail running through there. The only option seems to be using turnout pairs... not as smooth for high-speed operations, but at least the turnouts are easily available in dual-gauge.

On the other hand, there seems to be no problem with running a third rail straight across one side of the double-crossover, so that's still a possibility.


----------



## EMD_GP9 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi.
This track system may be what you want.
As far as I can tell it is code 83 and the gauges are 16.5mm (H0) and 12mm narrow.
Tillig H0 track is all code 83 so this system is probably the same to match the standard track.
There is a wide range but I do not know the U.S. supplier but here is a U.K. stockist for info on the system.
http://www.internationalmodels.net/acatalog/Main_Catalogue_Index_Dual_Gauge_99.html

Hope this helps. Colin.


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

Thanks for the link. I looked into it and did some more research, but it appears Tillig only supplies HOm (12mm) and HOe (9mm), however I am specifically looking for HOn3 (10.5mm). Ah well, the search goes on...

At least I now know more about the various narrow gauge sizes.


----------



## EMD_GP9 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi. Sorry, I was not sure what Gauge H0n3 was but I have not come across any 10.5mm track although I model H0m and HOe as European models.
As you are from Colorado have you tried Caboose Hobbies in Denver ?
I have been in there a few times on my trips to Littleton when I was working and they seem to have most things.
Regards, Colin.


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

Surprisingly, I have driven past Caboose Hobbies many times and never stopped in there! I think before it was because I had no place to set up a new train and didn't want to torment myself, but now... I might just make a trip down there one of these days to look.


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

Tagging on to my original post, I've been doing a lot of reworking of my original track plan and came up with an area to slip in a turntable. Everybody loves turntables! However for doing this in dual-gauge, you either have to do a transition through the middle of the turntable, or go with a half-draw before the yard and run 4-rail track through the turntable and roundhouse...

Personally I prefer the look of the 4-rail on the turntable, but I've run into a bit of a snag. Does anyone actually sell manufactured 4-rail track (HO/HOn3)? I can't seem to find anything but 3-rail, which leads me to believe I may have to hand-lay my entire engine yard.

Also I'm wondering if there was any distinct signalling used for dual-gauge tracks? For instance, was there a type of signal used for a half-draw, or for a narrow-gauge transition track? It makes sense that dual-gauge turnouts would use the standard signaling, but transition tracks aren't exactly turnouts and I haven't had much luck finding information on the subject.


----------



## dinwitty (Oct 29, 2015)

I've built double switches, but I won't do a dual gauge version. A double slip is essentially 2 switches meshed together, you would be better to plan 2 dual gauge switches.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

Shdwdrgn said:


> Surprisingly, I have driven past Caboose Hobbies many times and never stopped in there! I think before it was because I had no place to set up a new train and didn't want to torment myself, but now... I might just make a trip down there one of these days to look.


Oh dude. you HAVE to go to caboose. That place is HUGE.


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

santafealltheway said:


> Oh dude. you HAVE to go to caboose. That place is HUGE.


Thanks, but yeah, I've been there several times since I posted that message.


----------

